# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  Commercialista gastronomico

## nadia

prosegue l'attività del commercialista gastronomico... imperdibile!  
Oggi: Mele al forno alla moda di Nero Wolfe  https://www.commercialistatelematico...a-gastronomico

----------


## nadia

la rubrica del Commercialista gastronomico è apprezzatissima e quindi prosegue con grandi soddisfazioni: oggi la Sacher torte: Dove mangiare la Sacher Torte? I consigli del Commercialista Gastronomico - Commercialista Telematico

----------

